# Commercial kitchen equipment list?



## nokehouse1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello folks!

 New to the forum and excited to begin a new adventure with you all! I am fortunate as, after quite a few years of searching, I was able to convince some folks to throw a ton of money my way and open a Brewpub. In addition to around a 2500 sq foot attached brewery, our focus will be Q. I'd very much like your input on an equipment list.

 So, some background. We decided to build the brewery attached versus inside, even though the building has the room. The building alone is 10k sq feet. We wanted to preserve as much space as possible. I would guesstimate (not developed yet) with egress and bathrooms we could see a capacity of 500 people at a time. We will also be a fairly large and major music venue.

 My kitchen will be around 1k sq feet. That doesnt include walk-in's, etc. 80% of what I will do will be Q. I want to start with one line, pork or beef, perfect it, then add another and so on. Inside of the first year I intend to have full lines of pork and beef, as well as our own smoked sausages and house cured bacon. I will have your standard Q sides, of course with my own twist. Beans, slaw, mac and cheese, etc. I will run specials that will vary wildly. WILDLY. I may do a pho one night, a monte cristo the next and a risotta the following night. I will only make a limited supply of these. I want to keep my hands busy while that smoke does its work in the smoker! I also intend to incorporate our beer into just about everything I cook.

With all that being said, here is a list I worked on a bit yesterday. Happy to answer any questions you have and excited to learn from you all. I'd greatly appreciate your help in developing this list, especially with any specialty items I may have overlooked.

Flat top grill 36" or 60"?
1 deep fryer
3 comp sink and 1 comp sink
microwave
2-4 holding units (steam)
reach in cooler
freezer
walk in cooler
tilt kettle
6 burner stove with oven
Convection oven (2)
SS food prep counters 4 4' to 6'
planetary mixer
commercial meat grinder


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2017)

Probably should add "smoker" to your list.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2017)

500 people at a time that's a awful lot of folks and food. I hope your located in an area with enough people living in or close by to sustain that. Good luck and let us know when and where you open.  I would also add a smoker and a big one at that. One of our puss-busses around here run three deep fryers - two for fries only(one cooks, one browns) and one for chicken and fish. Keep us informed.

Chris


----------



## nokehouse1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Chris, Thanks for your input and response.

500 people will be our target capacity, primarily for the music venue. However, the potential is there, although I highly doubt I'll be feeding 500 folks a day, at least to start.

 The smoker is a given, left out to avoid the gas vs wood and other arguments that may have arisen from posting it. We are strongly considering a Southern Pride but have yet to purchase. Most likely the SPK-1400 to allow room for growth.

 Looking for those items that I may have overlooked, if you can think of anything, I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## nokehouse1 (Sep 25, 2017)

My apologies, as my original list had two fryers on it. I'll update that!


----------



## John Dias (Jul 11, 2018)

nokehouse1 said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> New to the forum and excited to begin a new adventure with you all! I am fortunate as, after quite a few years of searching, I was able to convince some folks to throw a ton of money my way and open a Brewpub. In addition to around a 2500 sq foot attached brewery, our focus will be Q. I'd very much like your input on an equipment list.
> 
> ...


----------

